# Cheap thermostats



## carbs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys was just cruising eBay and found these barkmaster thermostats for like $30 . Has anyone used them or know about them cause if they're any good it would make my life alot easier and proberly alot of you guys too, Thanks guys (and girls) carbs


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 15, 2011)

i have one of them and works perfectly fine for me. to keep my temps at 30 degree for my White Lipped Tree Frogs


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 15, 2011)

to make it a lot easier here is the item 
no.

class="sp1" summary="Other"
|- 
| class="inf_lab" width="1%" align="right" | Item number:
_*solar 17 (Baden)*_

| 280706520778
|-


----------



## carbs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks froggystyle and Thanx solar I was just trying to link that haha but if they're good and they're cheap hopefully it can help alot of people out, I know I can't afford $1200 just for 6 thermostats from a store when I can get them cheaper!


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 15, 2011)

carbs said:


> Thanks froggystyle and Thanx solar I was just trying to link that haha but if they're good and they're cheap hopefully it can help alot of people out, I know I can't afford $1200 just for 6 thermostats from a store when I can get them cheaper!


l would be curious to know how much "swing" they have which can be a problem with cheap thermostats where as a good one will sometimes have much less than one degree
.........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was thinking about running multiple enclosures off one thermostat, etc, Brian Barnett put things in perspective for me by pointing out that the thermostat is the snake's lifeline. If it fails and lets the temp go too hot, you have a dead animal. I know that some keepers have very carefully built large systems without thermostats, but these are well monitored and I do not have such a well controlled climate in my house. I would rather spend a bit of extra money on the thermostat and be sure it works. If the product is good, go for the bargain, but make sure it is reliable.


----------

